# Polished Bliss®: My WR1 spruce up!



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Luckily I managed to find a spare day last week to get my car spruced up for the summer after its winter hibernation 

No full write up as normal as it wasn't dirty to begin with so I'll list the process carried out instead :thumb:

- *Wheels removed, washed, tar spots removed with Tardis, IPA'd and then protected with Wolf's Nano Rim Sealant (2 coats).

- Wheel nuts polished with Swissvax Metal Polish.

- Tyres cleaned with Tardis and dressed with Swissvax Pneu.

- Coilovers protected with Swissvax Motorshine.

- Car washed with Meguiars Shampoo Plus

- Minor tar spots removed with tardis

- No need for claying or machine polishing so just a thorough IPA wipe down to remove the previous LSP.

- 2 coats of Wolf's Body Wrap applied to the paintwork (I was planning on a 3rd but the paint started to spit some out after the 2nd).

- Wolfs Nano Trim Sealant applied to the front splitter and mud flaps.

- Nanolex Premium on the glass.

- Werkstat Acrylic Jett on the window rubbers and trim.*

The underside was also given a quick going over the previous weekend:



















Engine bay also done with Swissvax Motorshine:














































And here's the rest of the afters in no particular order 






























































































































































































And on display yesterday with the rest of the PB cars 










Thanks for looking :thumb:

Clark


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking good as always !


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

looks lovely mate.

miss seeing that plate roundabout here lol


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Looks in concours condition!!


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Love it .......


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice car, but no good if you can't afford to run it!! :lol:












That's a joke btw, looking at how clean it is, doesn't get used much!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks great Clark - any reason for going nanolex for the glass rather than the wolfs one?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> looks great Clark - any reason for going nanolex for the glass rather than the wolfs one?


They're both really similar in performance but I seem to prefer the way the Nanolex buffs off


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Paragon said:


> Nice car, but no good if you can't afford to run it!! :lol:
> 
> That's a joke btw, looking at how clean it is, doesn't get used much!!


It's just a summer/weekend toy really - even then it costs approx £200 + a month in fuel so I'd hate to think what it would be if I used it daily! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Having seen it in the flesh on Saturday, it looks at least as good first hand as it does in the photos - a credit to your hard work Clark and to the superb products used.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its in good hands with the body wrap thats for sure!

its looking as good as when i see it last, you sure you have driven it :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

car looked stunning on saturday mate, ridiculously clean, plate is a nice wee touch aswell !

was told that is was Blackfire you had on your tyres but you've got SV Pneu listed above, pity considering the price difference, how long you reckon a 250ml bottle would last ? 

oh yeh and get that duct tape sorted in the engine bay :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll second that, having seen it on Saturday, the pics really don't do it justice. I'm thinking I need some Body Wrap now ...


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Spotless as usual


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks stunning as usual Clark.

So how long is it until she goes back into hibernation. Is it an April-October thing?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Clark, how does the Wolf`s body wrap compare to the Jeffs kit you use to use ???


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Don't you have something Blue and possibly sticky to be working on! 

Looks great but it's 'too' clean therfore it's into show car territory! I couldn't drive that knowing the underside was that clean!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

gally said:


> I couldn't drive that knowing the underside was that clean!


thats why it probably only gets taken out when its dry :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

must be one of the best wr1's in the country
looks better than when it came out of the factory


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Looked fantastic on the day, cleanest car I think I have ever seen in the flesh. 

I asked at the wee shop what was on the tyres and they said a few people had asked and that it was the blackfire stuff which I was thinking of buying glad I didn't now.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just love this car. looking forward to using body wrap on the civic when its back in stock.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

lovely


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> Looked fantastic on the day, cleanest car I think I have ever seen in the flesh.
> 
> I asked at the wee shop what was on the tyres and they said a few people had asked and that it was the blackfire stuff which I was thinking of buying glad I didn't now.


Why are you glad you didn't? It's an excellent tyre dressing.

Blackfire was definitely on my Lotus - I put it on! (wasn't looking 100% as the tyres are brand new and still have mold release agent over them - cleaned them a number of times but they're still odd)

Thought Clark had used Blackfire on his too but turns out it was Pneu.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

calum001 said:


> car looked stunning on saturday mate, ridiculously clean, plate is a nice wee touch aswell !
> 
> was told that is was Blackfire you had on your tyres but you've got SV Pneu listed above, pity considering the price difference, how long you reckon a 250ml bottle would last ?
> 
> oh yeh and get that duct tape sorted in the engine bay :lol:


I know! I've got clear vinyl to go in place of the tape but just didnt have time unfortunately 



Dohnut said:


> Looked fantastic on the day, cleanest car I think I have ever seen in the flesh.
> 
> I asked at the wee shop what was on the tyres and they said a few people had asked and that it was the blackfire stuff which I was thinking of buying glad I didn't now.


I can see why you were told it was Blackfire as the final look was very similair after I'd applied a couple of coats of Pneu so you wouldn't be disapointed with either to be fair. The Pneu lasts a good while even in 250ml size as you don't need a lot. If you want a cheaper alternative then the 3M one is good (looks quite close) but isn't quite as durable in my opinion.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks stunning, I just hope you have an extra loud dump valve to go with that plate!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark could you take a few mins to explain: "I was planning on a 3rd but the paint started to spit some out after the 2nd" 

Cheers mate.


----------



## jay127 (Mar 15, 2009)

Stunning work!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Looks stunning as usual Clark.
> 
> So how long is it until she goes back into hibernation. Is it an April-October thing?


Yeah pretty much mate, no earlier than April as the roads still have a small amount of salt and grit on them even then!



gib786 said:


> Looks stunning, I just hope you have an extra loud dump valve to go with that plate!


No chance, I'm not a fan of loud dump valves - the Air Filter is loud enough as it is when you change through the gears, I'd hate to think what it would sound like with a DV too! 



Grizzle said:


> Clark could you take a few mins to explain: "I was planning on a 3rd but the paint started to spit some out after the 2nd"
> 
> Cheers mate.


The Body Wrap should leave a haze similar to a wax when applied evenly and thin but if you put it on too thick or the pores are basically full of the product you get small blobs appearing, they kind of look like micro blisters and can be difficult to remove if that makes sense?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> The Body Wrap should leave a haze similar to a wax when applied evenly and thin but if you put it on too thick or the pores are basically full of the product you get small blobs appearing, they kind of look like micro blisters and can be difficult to remove if that makes sense?


Thanks Clark. :thumb:


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

lovely! but that plate is wasted unless that car has a nice big dump valve on it!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

king1gazza said:


> lovely! but that plate is wasted unless that car has a nice big dump valve on it!


It doesn't need a dump valve! The filter is so loud it sounds like there's a DV under the bonnet already. Atmospheric DV's aren't good anyways, far better with a recirculating one.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice motor fella


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just found this Clark, mind if I ask you a couple of questions?

How you finding the WR1, gotta admit I've been looking at impreza's for a bit now and these seem to stand out. Bit more money than a usual one but obviously a very rare edition so in theory on low miles, should hold onto value. Just trying to convince myself the finance is worth it, sure you can help!

Example link


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG that's shiny ! Love that car!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

clark this is simply stunning :argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Got to be one of the nicest Subaru's around mate.

How do you rate Motorshine, greasy or messy to use?


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome job!

love the plate!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Some stunning finished shots Clark :thumb: How did you find the SV Motorshine, durability is fantastic!! I'm assuming that you masked everything up as it seems to get everywhere if you dont


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That is a truly outstanding condition! :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think I've seen a cleaner car. Every inch just sparkles.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It had to be seen in the flash (or metal) - I totally agree with you. I don't think there could be a better presented Subaru anywhere.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Motorshine is simply awesome stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing!!!!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

That looks great! Do you think wolf's sealant added any gloss? Also whats the durability like on it?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing. love the car. :argie:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Clark. It's still looking lush!:thumb:

How do you rate the BC coil-overs, in terms of quality and ride comfort?

My STI is at the point of needing new shocks and cannot decide between OE and the BC's. Don't want too hard-a-ride as it's my daily drive.:driver:


----------



## Quackers (Jan 30, 2010)

Love the plate! Totally agree with you on the DV front too.

Amazing job as usual. Really want to get my hands on some of the Wolf products. Frequently checking to see if/when they're back in stock! :driver:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Cracking results on a cracking motor. :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice car, mentioned it a few times but this is in my favourite DW cars.

Have you ever thought of having the lower grill done in black to match the upper one?


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Beautiful work Clark!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lovely indeed


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Clark what do you use to dress the splitter?


----------



## deconart (Mar 21, 2011)

This car is stunning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

stunning motor and colour


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good fella. Must have missed this one when it got posted.....


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely car and a great colour, i was looking at these but bit to juicy. Good work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Got to be one of the nicest Subaru's around mate.
> 
> How do you rate Motorshine, greasy or messy to use?


Not greasy at all Rob, it's basically like a can of lacquer - just mask up evrything you don't want to get overspray on and do it indoors out of the wind 



danielhoworth said:


> That looks great! Do you think wolf's sealant added any gloss? Also whats the durability like on it?


Yes definitely, all the Nano sealants seem to add a "glassy" sort of look to the paintwork - I think it makes my car look slightly lighter than before.



scooby73 said:


> Nice work Clark. It's still looking lush!:thumb:
> 
> How do you rate the BC coil-overs, in terms of quality and ride comfort?
> 
> My STI is at the point of needing new shocks and cannot decide between OE and the BC's. Don't want too hard-a-ride as it's my daily drive.:driver:


I've been really impressed with them so far mate, I've yet to decide on the damping settings I like best so I'm still playing about with them. On the softest setting I'd say they're pretty close to the OEM ride, maybe slightly firmer - then if you harden them all the way there is literally no movement and it will rattle your fillings out, probably more suited for track days I'd say  You have 30 settings to choose from so there's a set up for everyone really.



ant_s said:


> Very nice car, mentioned it a few times but this is in my favourite DW cars.
> 
> Have you ever thought of having the lower grill done in black to match the upper one?


Thought about it when I toyed with the idea of painting the insides of the lights black but when I played about with it in photoshop it didn't look right, makes the car look cleaner as it is :thumb:



shane_ctr said:


> Clark what do you use to dress the splitter?


Wolfs Nano trim sealant 

Thanks for all the comments and feedback guys :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks flawless as usual Clark :argie: What did you use on the exhaust? (probably not on this session but originally to get that shine).

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Viper said:


> Looks flawless as usual Clark :argie: What did you use on the exhaust? (probably not on this session but originally to get that shine).
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Mark!

It's a new centre section and back box so it didn't really need much to be honest mate, just a quick going over with some Swissvax metal polish and a Lake Country Hand Polishing Pad followed by Blackfire Metal Sealant


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice as always mate - thought you had a CSL itch to scratch though?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> Very nice as always mate - thought you had a CSL itch to scratch though?


Nah, managed to talk myself out of that one for the time being - don't you go trying to convince me otherwise either


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> Nah, managed to talk myself out of that one for the time being - don't you go trying to convince me otherwise either


As a fellow Impreza owner of 5yrs, I too have ummed & arhhed about selling it for...................................yep you guessed it a M3 CSL.
Im yet to find one localish to have a little look, maybe blag a test drive.
I would just be kicking myself if I sold the Impreza and the CSL was naff and a load of hipe.


----------



## mozmo17 (Jan 7, 2011)

stunning


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DarrenSTI said:


> As a fellow Impreza owner of 5yrs, I too have ummed & arhhed about selling it for...................................yep you guessed it a M3 CSL.
> Im yet to find one localish to have a little look, maybe blag a test drive.
> I would just be kicking myself if I sold the Impreza and the CSL was naff and a load of hipe.


996 Turbo is calling my name now mate, roughly same money as a CSL but a hell of alot more car and performance!


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> 996 Turbo is calling my name now mate, roughly same money as a CSL but a hell of alot more car and performance!


Good god, thats a huge step up. I just dread to think of the parts cost if something goes wrong.

Plus I sort of need some rear seats, and a decent-ish boot, so I could just about put up with a CSL
Dont suppose you know if the CSL has split rear seats do you Clark?

ps, have you detailed a CSL before at PB, Im trying to search for some on here but having no luck, saw one a year ago, but the search wont have it


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks amazing Clark, as a current scooby owner I appreciate the amount of work you've probably put into her. Not sure they appreciate high octane petrol that much, put it in and it seems as if it's going straight back out.... Even worse mine is my everyday car lol. But yeah dude, LOVE IT, no silly kits no non-sense just gorgeous JDM right there.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DarrenSTI said:


> Good god, thats a huge step up. I just dread to think of the parts cost if something goes wrong.
> 
> Plus I sort of need some rear seats, and a decent-ish boot, so I could just about put up with a CSL
> Dont suppose you know if the CSL has split rear seats do you Clark?
> ...


Detailed 2 grey and 1 black CSl mate, fantastic cars to detail, from memory I'm 99% sure the rear seats don't split.

The 996T won't be much more than the WR1 to run (it would still only be a summer toy anyways) but as you say, parts can potentially be expensive but labour costs not so scary if you go down the indy route instead of OPC labour rates!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If anyone wants to make me an offer for the car then feel free to e-mail me 

[email protected]


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

That is a joke. It is ridiculously clean. AMAZING.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> 996 Turbo is calling my name now mate, roughly same money as a CSL but a hell of alot more car and performance!


You and me both, Clark!

For under 30K you can get a lot of 996 turbo!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

still love this thread


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Clark, Have you still got your prodrive back box? Do you want to sell it?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Clark, Have you still got your prodrive back box? Do you want to sell it?


Yes I do still have it and no I don't want to sell it,sorry :lol:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning!! - but wouldn't expect anything other than that to be honest having viewed your work.


----------



## crf529 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hahaha that's the best licence plate I've seen.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

crf529 said:


> Hahaha that's the best licence plate I've seen.


Thanks


----------



## Rsam (Feb 26, 2008)

Gorgeous car!


----------

